# not logging posts



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

I was trying to find a thread I had posted on today and couldn't remember the title, so I thought I'd try to find it by checking my profile, then clicked "Statistics", then "find all posts." 

For some reason the last post listed was from March 31. Today is April 4, and I have posted several times since then. Is there a glitch?

Thanks.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Not for me. All my recent posts are showing. Try again.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

IMFarAboveRubies said:


> I was trying to find a thread I had posted on today and couldn't remember the title, so I thought I'd try to find it by checking my profile, then clicked "Statistics", then "find all posts."
> 
> For some reason the last post listed was from March 31. Today is April 4, and I have posted several times since then. Is there a glitch?
> 
> Thanks.



Can you try looking at your statistics now? It looks fine to me. I can see this thread in your stats. 

Cheers, 

Danniella


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

I see no posts from you April 1-3, but a couple on the 4th.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Perhaps I read and didn't post or "like" anything...but I thought I did. That happens a lot! LOL!


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

How is it possible to go a day without posting?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

I don't see any posts from you in the days that you mentioned. But if you're subscribed to threads, you can look at your subscribed thread lists. 

Lee


----------

